# TX Drywall License



## arnoldjch (Oct 30, 2006)

Maybe some folks here from Texas can assist me in this one. Currently I'm a certified drywall contractor in the state of Florida. I have a GC that is going to be doing some work in the Austin area.. they want us to assiste them with the drywall. 

So my question... what requirements does TX or Austin have for licensing for drywall contractors in the area. I know that TX is not like Florida.. it does not have state wide licensing for certain trades like Drywall. But rather, the licensing is left up to the cities and counties. Is examination required in TX for drywall?

Best,
Arnold


----------



## drywallr41 (Nov 13, 2008)

There is none.... 

With that said enjoy the city it has much to offer, get the chance head to 6th street some night, great music, great food and much to drink..LOL:clap:


----------

